# TODAY ON RO!



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 22, 2007)

TODAY ON RO!

[align=left]*Ah,* im sorry everyone, my computer is messing up, and it won't go off of bold and italics :shock:! So bear with me here!

First, thank you so much to Tiny (BunFather) for doing yesterdays 'broadcast'! You were such a big help. Also, happy belated birthday!

:hug:

Congrats to Diane (Butterfinger)*, who is expecting to get her new thrianta today! Yay!*
[/align][align=left]
:woohoo


Wohoo! The italcs are off, haha. It isn't let me change the other font though, :dunno.


Also sending vibes to *nzminilops and clarkdef,* who had a litter of babies, and all the babies unfortuanetly passed away. Now  is having some trouble so, send some healing vibes!

:heartbeat:


Alright, everyone, have a good day :bunny24!
[/align]
[align=left]
[/align][align=left]*ETA: the italics and bold fixed itself when I posted it, lol!*
[/align]


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 22, 2007)

My new rattie addition:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31016&forum_id=5


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 22, 2007)

Ah! So sorry I forgot that Amy!

She is sooo cute, and I think it's really cool how you feel a connection towards Fayl through her !


----------



## Haley (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh I didnt know that Diana was getting her bun today! Awesome- I cant wait for pics!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats Amy and Diana!

Thinking of NZminilops, who is currently in the hospital. Wishing her well soon.:big kiss:

Have a great day and weekend everyone!


----------



## okiron (Dec 22, 2007)

I am going to be a mommy to 5 new ratties in hopefully an hour!


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 22, 2007)

*okiron wrote: *


> I am going to be a mommy to 5 new ratties in hopefully an hour!



I hope you are also bringing home Pong and Templeton ! I wanted them so badly, but there is no way I could have made it to California. If not, atleast the guys you are adopting from that girl are going to a wonderful home. I hope the rest land themselves in great homes and not sold off as feeders.


:hearts


----------



## okiron (Dec 22, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *okiron wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I am going to be a mommy to 5 new ratties in hopefully an hour!
> ...


I got Vinci, Frankie, Bruce, Bobby and Booda. They are so cute. I fed them some Cherrios and now they're all sleeping. Bobby was sleeping on his own and the others dragged his butt over to cuddle with everyone else!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 23, 2007)

Where'd you get the ratties? I can't wait to see photos!!!


----------



## okiron (Dec 23, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Where'd you get the ratties? I can't wait to see photos!!!


A person on Moosegoose were trying to rehome her rescues because of personal problems. I ended up taking in 5 of her bunch.


----------

